

Google believes that Napoleon is 242 years old. Google this. - gghh
http://www.google.com/search?q=napoleon+age

======
gghh
Here the obligatory screenshot:
<http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/5017/napoleon.png>

By the way, _chapeau_. Their "semantic search", "instant answers", "zero
click" (call it as you like) is impressive.

EDIT: I did like this one: <https://www.google.com/search?q=jesus+age> , 2016.
Apparently Christ was born 4 years before Christ (I knew there are historian
who supports that Jesus wasn't born exactly in the year 0, but it always
amuzes me)

------
jaxgolfguy
king tut age = about 3353 years (1341 BC)

------
sebphfx
check out: Marquis de Sade. 271 years. That makes him a really old pervert.

------
sebphfx
Elvis is 77!

